# EA: أنت فصيل موت



## Interprete

The place where I learn the most Egyptian expressions in when I sit in my friend's car in the middle of a traffic jam.
Last time he said that to a guy who was blocking the street. I was wondering how 'rude' this is, and what it means exactly?


----------



## cherine

I think you should've asked your friend  Are you sure about فصيل ? I can't guess its meaning or what it could've been, in case you mis-heard.


----------



## Interprete

This friend of mine only speaks Arabic, so I tried to ask him but he wasn't able to explain in a way that I could understand. I heard the same expression several times since then, and I've even used it with another (close) friend, (to avoid any risk!) and he laughed... From the context I take it to mean "you're really a pain in the neck", but I have no idea how offensive this is (or not).
Maybe it's something only used in Alex?


----------



## cherine

I am from Alex, but I can't understand what faSiil is or may be  Maybe it's a word common among guys.


----------



## إسكندراني

I've not heard it before and you may have misheard but it means 'you are like the dead'.
Which word do they stress?


----------



## Interprete

ENta faSEEL MOOT (the block letters are the stressed syllables). I'll ask around if I can...


----------



## إسكندراني

Then فصيل is itself intended as an insult. Maybe he's just decided to make it an insult, to mean the same as someone مسطول (i.e. عقله فاصل).


----------



## كلمات

It's probably not فصيل but فاصل. It makes more sense. انت فاصل موت.
فصيل in MSA means faction but it has nothing to do with فاصل.


----------



## Interprete

I see but no, it's definitely faseel, because he's used it several times in front of me, and since it's a complaint, he says it slowly, dwelling on the long vowels especially the EE (he actually says Enta faseeeeeeeeeeel moooooooooooot).


----------



## Interprete

Ok I couldn't resist, so I called my former flatmate and asked him... He spelled it for me, fa sad yeh lam and يعني بتتنفخ بس عامية قوي


----------



## كلمات

فاصل is pronounced fasel. There is a kasra vowel under saadh. So yes stretching the word might sound like fasayeeel.
It's فاصل and فاصل موت is an expression that is used.


----------



## كلمات

Your friend is mistaken. That's not how it is spelled.


----------



## Interprete

Thanks kelmat, but we're really not talking about the same thing... he spelled it for me AND pronounced it... it's not fayasel or whatever, it's clearly faseel... Maybe I forgot to mention that my friend is a native from Alexandria.


----------



## Interprete

I don't think you sould be surprised if you don't know that expression. A few days back, I was at this same friend's work, and one of his colleagues taught me two "very 3ammeya" words that my friend himself did not know... I've already forgotten them of course


----------



## كلمات

I don't know, what did your friend say it meant within that context?
If you read comments on popular news sites, you'll be appalled at how many people spell full of mistakes.


----------



## Interprete

As I explained above, he said and I quote انت فصيل يعني بتنفخ بس عامية قوي
He also said that the 'moot' was not neccesary, it just means "very much"


----------



## كلمات

Blow what?


----------



## Interprete

It does not mean blow here, it means to annoy... like when someone (or something) is نفخ (naf5 = annoying) and you are منفوخ (annoyed)


----------



## إسكندراني

You'll get expressions like that which not everyone knows  just ask them if you're not sure. Most of my relatives would say  رخم


----------



## mo_tarek

Hi,
Enta faseel moot is a common expression we use all the time, and it actually means that you are an annoying person, specially when we are talking about something pleasant or having fun and you do something really bad or even say a word that stops us from having fun or laughing, and it can also mean that you shut off the good time, killjoy...etc.
Hope I helped even in the slightest 

And I forgot to say that yefSel means to disconnect, so it has to do with disconnecting from good mood.


----------



## Interprete

Thnaks mo tarek, it makes sense now


----------



## mo_tarek

most welcome


----------

